# Anyone on protocol 7 for IVF at GRI?



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

So, we had our first appointment after reaching the top of the waiting list today, and the nurse was lovely.  She was great at explaining things, and because I had a copy of all the tests we've had done she was able to tell me that based on my previous AMH result I would be on protocol 7 when we start treatment next month.  She said they're always glad when girls are on that as it's the most straight forward, so pleased with that  

I know there's always the chance that this AMH could differ, but going on it staying the same I'd like to be a bit more clued up on what the protocol we'll be on is like.  I know it varies a bit from person to person, but can anyone give me any info on it?

Thanks

Suzie x


----------



## Lightning (Dec 19, 2011)

Ive no idea what protocol number I am on sorry xx


----------



## LauraM2011 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Suzie, I'm on my second go at protocol 7! Here's a summary:

02/05/12 - prostap injection - basically puts you into a menopause-like state so your cycle can be controlled for the treatment. I didn't have many side effects with this but some people get headaches and hot flushes. 
17/05/12 - got my baseline scan (and blood taken) to check my ovaries were shut down and that my womb lining was thin. Nurse gave me my first menopur injection - you may be on gonal f - these drugs stimulate your ovaries. I was on menopur twice daily for the first two days and then once a day. 
25/05/12 - another scan and blood taken and eggs good size and number and womb looking thick. Got phonecall from nurse that afternoon telling me when my egg collection procedure is and when to stop taking hormone drugs and take the booster jag which makes you ovulate (so they can get your eggs during the collection procedure). Side effects of menopur not bad just slight headaches when started taking it, feeling more tired, very bloated tummy and also you can feel your ovaries working but it's not unpleasant!
27/05/12 - last menopur jag in the morning and booster jag in the evening. I also have to take a nasal spray 3 times today before my booster jag to stop me from ovulating early. (been on menopur for 11 days, think some people go up to 14 days max)
28/05/12 - drug free day
29/05/12 - egg collection under sedation, procedure is fine, nothing to worry about - will find out number collected when you wake up! 
either 29th or 30th should get call to say if any eggs have been fertilised
31/05/12 - embryo transfer - 2 embryos for me hopefully but some people just get one transfered - start pessaries to help embies stick!
estimating that around 2 weeks after egg collection I'll know the result!

Hope this helps. x


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

That's fantastic Laura, thank you so much for taking the time to post your schedule for me.
I've copied it to show hubby so that he has an idea what's happening too, fantastic to hear it from someone who's actually going through it.

Best of luck for you EC and ET, keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Good luck to you too Lightening, fingers crossed it all goes well for you.

S x


----------



## LauraM2011 (Jan 5, 2011)

You're very welcome mrsmcc7. If you have questions feel free to pm me, I've been through IVF 3 x so I feel a bit of a pro! Took my menopur and nasal sprays and booster yesterday (phew) so I'm all set for EC tomorrow. Good luck with everything mrs. x


----------



## Lightning (Dec 19, 2011)

Oooh that sounds like mine too then lol
I got a yellow treatment card with all my dates did you not get that sent out? xx


----------



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey everyone
Im also on protocol 7.. I dont have a note of provisional dates yet.. Will ask when there for scan this week, hope im all good to start stimming! Xx


----------

